# Im just a new guy .... :p



## Texazboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone...
I'm 19yrs old looking for some help and hopefully gain knowledge while getting in better shape, and i hope y'all can help me get there...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Texazboy* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Timekeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi dear,
I am Timekeeper, and new one to this forum. Please help me in providing the information relating to the health, exercise, and  diets.


----------



## Texazboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the kindly welcomes...


----------



## rangermike (Oct 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey,

be sure to read all the stickies in all sub forums before asking a question.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Mujita07 (Oct 21, 2011)

welcome bro!


----------



## Timekeeper (Oct 22, 2011)

Timekeeper said:


> Hi dear,
> I am Timekeeper, and new one to this forum. Please help me in providing the information relating to the health, exercise, and  diets.


Any comment?
Gyms in MAITLAND


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Texazboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol at "thick skin"...
 Haha yea I will be lookin for some help sooner or later.. But thx for the heads up bro...


----------



## william_john (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,
    Welcome, me also new on this board, come here just say hello to all old members of this community..... this forum is so helpful about health....


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## hulkjunior (Oct 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Texazboy (Oct 27, 2011)

hulkjunior said:


> welcome



Thanks alot everyone... Yall are truly a community not like other sites... "non will be named"  lol (;


----------



## diabloman (Oct 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Deja Vu (Oct 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

